# new project



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everyone 
this is a waterfall i made from 8 yr old reclaimed fence boards.it is built in 3 sections that all lock together. it is easier to move and to get out of my kitchen. 
it cost me$ 10.00 to build
it is almost 6 ft high and just over 6 ft wide.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks sam


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, another really nice project from cranbrook -- i love looking at your projects


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Mark
i really enjoy building them.
my yard is getting pretty full


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice John. Speaking of your yard! How do you get your snow in such neat squares as it shows in the last picture?

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Dave

My snow blower missed a few spots


----------



## jonnyboy63 (Mar 20, 2006)

All I can say is that it is a beautiful piece of work. I like how the vertical boards work *with* the falling water. (In my mind that is).
Congratulations on a job well done!

Sincerely


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Jonathon.
if you are looking to gain some points fast there are some games you can play in the off topic section.
john


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

I would love to see it in operation , John ! Waterfalls are awesome ! Are there any lights in it ? Nice work !


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Dusty.
i will definately post a few pictures when its up and running. i am looking around for some lighting. please let me know if you have any ideas on that subject. thank you again
john


----------

